# Can't set up gcc expert 24



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I just can't set up the cutter the computer doesn't find the driver and can't recognize the device.
Don't Know what to do


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

See that's the only bad thing about the expert 24", it's not easy to set up. The best thing to do before you start moving things around is to call Ruthe, the number is on the cutter, she will get you going in no time. 

Wish i could help more, but i ran into the same problem with my brothers Expert 24" as well, and i have set up all types of cutters in the past like the Mh721, LaserPoint, Seikitech, Lynx, Graphtec, and the Roland, but this cutter and software was challenging!


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I will call as soon as I can on monday, although I needed it running by tomorrow but o well, that sucks lol..


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you using the usb or serial.

I had problems with the usb way, and so did others. Switch over to serial port and no problem running. Just a little tempermental. 

Larry


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

FarmerLarry said:


> Are you using the usb or serial.
> 
> I had problems with the usb way, and so did others. Switch over to serial port and no problem running. Just a little tempermental.
> 
> Larry


Im using it with the usb, I don't have a serial in this computer


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I also forgot to mention about the usb. My bro is running it through serial port as well.


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

would it matter if i use a serial to usb adapter


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

To setup the Expert 24, you would insert the CD that came with the cutter. Run the autorun prg if it didn't come up when you inserted your CD.

From there you would click on USB Driver, and then click OK. You should get a box that says INSTALL DRIVER OK. Now the driver for the usb port inside the Expert 24 is set up.

Now the next step is to set up your cutter as a printer. Go to Printers and Faxes. From there select Add A Printer. Then click Next, then Next again. 

Under Use The Following Port, in the drop down menu select GCCUSB0GCC USB PORT). Click Next. Then select Have Disk and point it toward your CD that came with the cutter. You want to navigate to Window2000XPDriver and select the Sable 60 driver.


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

I have vista, not windows xp


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure about Vista. Have you contacted GCC support yet?


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

i think im gonna do that tomorrow, im very busy today with finals and stuff


----------



## cajungirl28 (Dec 4, 2009)

I recieved my Expert 24 today and try installing it usb. When extracting the usb driver off of the cd that came with it my virus scanner freaked out and threw the file gcc.install.exe into quarantined saying the file was acting suspicous on my computer and deletted it. I have installed alot on my computers and never had this happen. Has anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Who was the distributor you purchased from? Are they able to help? I have just noticed that there are a few people who have bought this cutter lately and wondered what vendors they are using?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

There's a lot of vendors selling it now, but some vendors won't provide the support, they usually send you to the manufacturer for help. The vendor on ebay won't even answer messages, seems like he's just in it to make the sell and forget about the customer, he's getting his bad feedback now on ebay with people already saying he doesn't reply to messages and such. 

I can probably name about 10 vendors that are selling it now, but will only recommend 2 and the one from ebay ain't one of them.


----------



## cajungirl28 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes you have to go back to the manufactor for support. The machine is shipped from the manufactor. I contacted GCC and asked where to purchase the machine and they directed me to the guy that sells on ebay.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

cajungirl28 said:


> I recieved my Expert 24 today and try installing it usb. When extracting the usb driver off of the cd that came with it my virus scanner freaked out and threw the file gcc.install.exe into quarantined saying the file was acting suspicous on my computer and deletted it. I have installed alot on my computers and never had this happen. Has anyone else have this problem?


Disable your virus protection, and you will be able to install the driver. Once you have the cutter set up, enable your virus protection again.


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

could anybody help me im having the same problelm on vista 64 bit.. i have the driver installed but when i try to print something nothing happens and i even contacted tech support and they were unable to fix anything.


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

bradenjust said:


> could anybody help me im having the same problelm on vista 64 bit.. i have the driver installed but when i try to print something nothing happens and i even contacted tech support and they were unable to fix anything.


Well I just got Windows XP and installed it without a problem..


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

i have xp but its running on a mac and i tried it and it didnt work again.. so im kinda wondering if i should just return it. because technical support said they didnt know what was wrong and they were gonna call china and ask what to do, but i have been messing around with this thing for over a month and no luck


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

bradenjust said:


> i have xp but its running on a mac and i tried it and it didnt work again.. so im kinda wondering if i should just return it. because technical support said they didnt know what was wrong and they were gonna call china and ask what to do, but i have been messing around with this thing for over a month and no luck


Did you installed the drivers and then install the expert as a printer


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

i installed the drivers and it already seemed to be installed as a printer?


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

bradenjust said:


> i installed the drivers and it already seemed to be installed as a printer?


after you install the drivers you need to


> Go to Printers and Faxes. From there select Add A Printer. Then click Next, then Next again.


 as nick horvath said


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

alright ill give that a try.. should i have the expert plugged in while doing this or un plugged


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

bradenjust said:


> alright ill give that a try.. should i have the expert plugged in while doing this or un plugged


well when i did that it was plugged it. also when you plug it in and turn it on doesn't something come up to install the device?


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah and it said everything was installed


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

bradenjust said:


> yeah and it said everything was installed


ok then did you set it up in GreatCut


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

so it should be good to print?? or do i have to still set it up as a printer


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

bradenjust said:


> so it should be good to print?? or do i have to still set it up as a printer


If you say it was installed already as a printer I guess you could print, but you need to set up the device in great cut. Try to set it up in great cut and try cutting.


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

i have no idea how to set it up in great cut?? hahaha sorry


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

bradenjust said:


> i have no idea how to set it up in great cut?? hahaha sorry


Haha well i dont really remember how i got to set it up in there but when you are in great cut you go to:
*File>Output>*

then where it says Device you click the: 
*(...) button* in the right 

and then: 
*Add Local Device*

then in *Settings* you choose the driver
_*GCC Expert 24*_

and then choose the port you are using COM/LPT or USB

im using USB


well i think thats all haha how you understand my mess


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

see when i click output nothing happens..


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Go to Printers and Faxes in windows. Do you see a driver that says Sable60 or Expert 24?

If not, then you need to set the cutter up as a printer.

(This is in Windows XP, Vista or 7 may be different)

Click on Add a Printer
Make sure Local Printer is selected
Click Next
Select the GCCUSB0 port
Click have disk
Navigate to the driver directory on your cd
Select Sable 60 as your driver
click next

Once this driver is set up, you can send jobs from Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator also.

In Greatcut, once you click on Output, the Sable 60 driver will come up as an option.


----------



## shaunhonda (May 9, 2014)

FarmerLarry said:


> Are you using the usb or serial.
> 
> I had problems with the usb way, and so did others. Switch over to serial port and no problem running. Just a little tempermental.
> 
> Larry


Hey I had the same problem with the USB so I brought a serial to USB to try that can u tell me how to set it up because it cut a letter but then stop it doesn'tcut the wholes job?


----------

